# ratty ~1940 CWC



## rustjunkie

Trying to get a handle on organization/space, spanked this together yesterday coz bikes store easier than parts. I'm liking the look, what do you think?


----------



## fordmike65

I dig it. Cool bars and big fat rubber.


----------



## rollfaster

*I like it!!*

Just my kinda ride. Ratty and crusty. Rob.


----------



## pedal_junky

You get all the cool rust. Love it.


----------



## rebirthbikes

*That old girl...*

Is AMAZING!!! Love the big fat wheels on that ride!


----------



## Rebel_56

*Nice!!!*

Kool bike. Hope you got your hepatitis shot lol


----------



## spoker

those diamond tires are some of my favorites you can run 65 psi,makes the old iron a little exer to handle


----------



## Houndog

awesome...


----------



## runningbarre

You might need a new seat....jes sayin'


----------



## bairdco

I dig it. I need to find me another crusty bike. Out of all the crazy customs I've built, I always get more comments when they look like I just dragged it out of a swamp.


----------



## rustjunkie

runningbarre said:


> You might need a new seat....jes sayin'




I think I can work something out there


----------



## Oldude13

Me like! maybe add a shorty front fender


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Love those tires, what kind are they?


----------



## rustjunkie

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Love those tires, what kind are they?





Electra


----------



## tripple3

Post is over a year old; do you still have this frame?
I've seen the wheels. I love them.
1940 CWC W.F. Gxxxxx ser no. straight down tube, curved stays,,, which frame is earlier?


----------



## rustjunkie

Wheels have found a new home, but I do have the frame, just looked at it this week. She ain't purdy but is super straight and rides nice


----------

